# BLASC Splash verschwindet nicht (BLASCrafter



## Maladin (25. März 2008)

Beim Ladevorgang von World of Warcraft, aktualisiert der BLASCrafter alle ihm zugewiesenen Realms. Der Splash verschwindet aber nicht sondern bleibt sichtbar, bis zum Beenden und dem Charakterupload.

Welche Angaben braucht ihr von mir zusätzlich?

/wink maladin


----------



## Maladin (31. März 2008)

Fehler gefunden. Es lag an der Skin Datei. Anscheinend neigen GIF Dateien dazu, nicht verschwinden zu wollen. Mit JPG läuft alles prima.

/wink maladin


----------

